# Golf societies in Dubai



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Moving to Dubai, am a keen golfer and looking to join a golf society. Any suggestions?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai Golf

There have been a few threads about golf on the forum, so suggest you do a search. You'll find plenty of people that play.

-


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

If there was a golf society, I would join it. I'm keen on that. I've read the other threads, and they are quite inconclusive about courses, memberships, and what-not. Playing the nine-hole at Jebal Ali golf course isn't what the OP has in mind. Hopefully, this thread will expand into something better than the others and perhaps a society will come into fruition.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well said. I started the Marine Aquarium Society of UAE as found nothingl like that here. 

I took it though that the poster was wishing to join a club. ?


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well said. I started the Marine Aquarium Society of UAE as found nothingl like that here.
> 
> I took it though that the poster was wishing to join a club. ?


Might eventually join a club but am initially looking to join a golf society, my handicap is 11 and I am planning to bring my clubs with me.


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Might eventually join a club but am initially looking to join a golf society, my handicap is 11 and I am planning to bring my clubs with me.


Any help on this would be appreciated, arrive on the 20th April.
Regards


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

skibanff said:


> Hi Moving to Dubai, am a keen golfer and looking to join a golf society. Any suggestions?


Not being negative, but love to hear from you or anyone else if they can source the same. I have 2 sets of Callaways that as yet have not seen the light of day ....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As there does not appear to be a society, why not set up your own? Or simply arrange to meet & play with other members of this forum?

-


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> As there does not appear to be a society, why not set up your own? Or simply arrange to meet & play with other members of this forum?
> 
> -


Sounds a good idea Elphaba


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Right who's for a game then, I am in the same boat, lugged my clubs out here and not hit a ball yet

Looks like we may have at least a 4 ball society already.:clap2:

PM me if interested in playing a game


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Right who's for a game then, I am in the same boat, lugged my clubs out here and not hit a ball yet
> 
> Looks like we may have at least a 4 ball society already.:clap2:
> 
> PM me if interested in playing a game


Hi Mikeyb
Cannot PM you until you have done 5 posts.
Am off to the Emirates driving range for 11am if you can organise that quick, if not post 5 times then pm me and we can sort something.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Hi Mikeyb
> Cannot PM you until you have done 5 posts.
> Am off to the Emirates driving range for 11am if you can organise that quick, if not post 5 times then pm me and we can sort something.


Not going to be able to make it for 11 today, but thats sounds great how about later on?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

:


mikeyb said:


> Not going to be able to make it for 11 today, but thats sounds great how about later on?


1 more post to go


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Not going to be able to make it for 11 today, but thats sounds great how about later on?


Hi MikeyB 
I am meeting somebody there, if you can get there whenever, iam likely to be playing till about 12 then onto spikes bar, happy to hit another bucket if you turn up, dont want to give my mobile on here but I will be on the Mijas driving range, wearing black t shirt and probably the only one there with sandy/ginger hair, if i am not on the range pop into spikes bar.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Hi MikeyB
> I am meeting somebody there, if you can get there whenever, iam likely to be playing till about 12 then onto spikes bar, happy to hit another bucket if you turn up, dont want to give my mobile on here but I will be on the Mijas driving range, wearing black t shirt and probably the only one there with sandy/ginger hair, if i am not on the range pop into spikes bar.


Ok thanks, I have something on this morning, but will catch up with you guys next week, thanks again, look forward to hitting some balls sometime.
Mike


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> Right who's for a game then, I am in the same boat, lugged my clubs out here and not hit a ball yet
> 
> Looks like we may have at least a 4 ball society already.:clap2:
> 
> PM me if interested in playing a game


Finally after a total of 14 months of having the clubs packed away, went and had a smack at Emirates today and as you'd expect, absolutely abysmal .... but at least that gives me a starting point .... .... So being from Oz and never having heard of such a thing, what is a "golf society" supposed to be anyway... ? ... :confused2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Its just a group of gys who get together and play, comps, different courses etc etc
usually involves beer





Fatenhappy said:


> Finally after a total of 14 months of having the clubs packed away, went and had a smack at Emirates today and as you'd expect, absolutely abysmal .... but at least that gives me a starting point .... .... So being from Oz and never having heard of such a thing, what is a "golf society" supposed to be anyway... ? ... :confused2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Why does it have to be guys ????


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

It doesnt, you are welcome anyday




Jynxgirl said:


> Why does it have to be guys ????


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> Its just a group of gys who get together and play, comps, different courses etc etc
> usually involves beer


Rrrrrr, so I get it then ... exactly what we did yesterday .... golf and a beer ...  , and yes, ladies always welcome!! ... :clap2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Just seen an ad in 7 days for Al Badia golf course 400dhs for 18 holes and meal and drinks, sounds good to me, anybody up for that one weekend?




Fatenhappy said:


> Rrrrrr, so I get it then ... exactly what we did yesterday .... golf and a beer ...  , and yes, ladies always welcome!! ... :clap2:


----------



## JNCVH (May 15, 2010)

Knowing that there are golfers to play with I will bring my clubs and would be up for a golf meeting when I arrive this fall and to make it officially a "society" shouldn't we have a secret handshake


----------



## Fitzymate (May 3, 2010)

I'm keen for a game. I arrive on 25 May and and running around for a few weeks after that but from late June I am keen for a game on a regular basis.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Looking forward to the game at The Emirates tomorrow.
Its gonna be a hot one! and a late night tonight with the England game, not a good plan

See you guys in the morning


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Looking forward to the game at The Emirates tomorrow.
> Its gonna be a hot one! and a late night tonight with the England game, not a good plan
> 
> See you guys in the morning


Started layering up with sun cream already!!!!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Yeah I have started on a hydration plan - water today and beer tonight


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

*Golf*

:clap2:


mikeyb said:


> Yeah I have started on a hydration plan - water today and beer tonight


Sounds like a plan to me, though might have an early night and take all the money tomorrow!!!:clap2:


----------

